

Google Plus Overview For Small Business Owners and Entrepreneurs - nirajan
http://vidinterest.com/video/4815/small-business-owners-and-entrepreneurs-will-be-using-google
Small business owners and entrepreneurs will be using google plus for social media marketing in a very different way than the geeky types are!
======
davcj
This video will explain google plus communities
[http://vidinterest.com/video/1561/google-communities-a-
place...](http://vidinterest.com/video/1561/google-communities-a-place-for-
whatever-you-re-into-google-s)

